
How we broke the world record in high-temperature superconductors - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/31/stress/superconductivity-for-siberia
======
ilostmykeys
The title should say "high Tc superconductors" (Tc is the transition
temperature, which used to be really really low decades ago) and not _high-
temperature_ superconductors as the latter could easily imply higher-than-
room-temperature to those not familiar with the subject...

------
aurhum
For more information on these experiments by Eremets & Drozdov:

www.nature.com/news/superconductivity-record-sparks-wave-of-follow-up-
physics-1.18191

[http://arxiv.org/abs/1506.08190](http://arxiv.org/abs/1506.08190)

------
stuaxo
Silly question: WHY do superconductors enable hovering trains ?

~~~
en4bz
Because in order to drive the electro magnets you need a large amount of
current. This causes a large amount of heat waste due to resistance which is
essentially lost energy. If you have superconductors there is no waste heat
making MagLev trains much more efficient.

